# VSL #3



## Mandabear (Aug 28, 2013)

VSL#3 is a new type of probiotic on the market. It contains Lactic acid bacteria (live cultures), microcrystaline cellulose, stearic acid, silicon dioxide, magnesium stearate, and a capsule made from vegetables. It is used to treat IBS and Ulcerative Colitis. And contains nothing that would irritate any on a low FODMAP diet.

I was suffering from a case of malapsorbtion due to IBS and SIBO (small intestinal bacteria overgrowth), and it left me with debilitating pain, foul gas, and oil in my stools. I got treated for SIBO with xifaxan, but it came right back. I couldn't leave the house because I was so ill, I was losing weight, and it was starting to affect my goals in college. I went to a nutritionalist to see if there was any way I could gain weight and digest fats, she suggested I try a probiotic. Being lactose-intolerant, I couldn't take probiotics like allign, because they contained milk products. She handed me a pamphlet for VSL#3, and I decided to look into it. I had to go to my pharmacy and ask the pharmascist about it (in my case walmart). Since it is a live culture, it needed to be refrigerated, and specially ordered-in. I'm not going to say it was cheap, because it is quite expensive. 60$ for 60 capsules, but at this point I was desperate.

I had made the right descision. After 2 weeks of taking it, the oil in my stools disappeared along with the foul gas. I was able to gain 3 pounds back, which is a good start for a small person like me. It did not cure my weight problem completely, but now I have alot more energy and am able to get through the day. It also has taken away that pain I was feeling near my pancreas, and given back my regularity. I am able to cope with my problem better while I wait between appointments and tests. This probiotic helped me to function again, and it was defiitely worth the price for me.

Anyone with similar problems should at least give it a try, it is well worth the money.


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for your review! I just bought some today and I look forward to trying it.


----------



## mr120 (Sep 1, 2013)

I tried this for 2 months, got no relief. So I cannot recommend. Sorry


----------



## Mandabear (Aug 28, 2013)

mr120, it sometimes doesn't work for some people, and I'm sorry it didn't for you. But it has been shown to help for those who did have previous or currently have an intestinal bacteria inbalance.

Not sure if you had the same problems as me, it really depends on the person and where the bad bacteria is making its home.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I find that if I take 1 packet of VSL #3 it helps me reduce gas slightly for about a week. But if I take it daily the gas gets much worse and so does the amount of times I'm going to the bathroom.


----------

